# Gravely 16G with home built backhoe



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

Well it's almost done it took some time to accomplish because the rear engine. I picked up a tow behind unit that was a caddigger 3 point Mickey moused to a tow around. The boom and all hydraulics were great but craftsmanship on mounting it to beam was terrible. I made a subframe a kidney style oil tank up front tons of custom touches


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks pretty cool,Shippashaft !
I was thinking of making one of those for my Bolens.I can only hope it turns out that nice !


----------

